# SIRIUS Will Broadcast Historic Rev. Billy Graham New York Crusade



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://finance.lycos.com/qc/news/story.aspx?story=50075992


> ...SIRIUS Satellite Radio is the only radio outlet to provide national coverage of the crusade and the only place, within a 50 mile radius of the site, where the crusade will be broadcast. ...
> 
> This exclusive satellite radio broadcast will air on SIRIUS channel 126 for three nights in a row, just as the event occurs in New York.


----------

